# Clinic's



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone on this " Over 40's " site is having or had treatment at Care Manchester? I want to change clinics for our last try and thinking about Care. The staff have been fine at my clinic but nothing different is every suggested and with so many negative results with them, I feel negative before I even get there!
Thanks everyone
Bright Eyes


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Bright Eyes, I haven't been there but this thread might help you decide  

Good Luck

love Jo
x x x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139495.285


----------

